# Problème air Smart Cover



## Cyprien71 (1 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,cela fait une semaine que je possède l'iPad air et la "air Smart Cover",tout se passait à merveille jusqu'à aujourd'hui
Quand je me servais de l'iPad et que je mettais la cover derrière l'iPad j'entendais un petit "clique"dans l'iPad et se soir quand j'ai voulu fermer la Smart Cover elle n'aimante plus sur le coter de l'écran,comme si l'aimant avais changé de sens.
Est-ce un problème sur l'iPad ou la protection?
Et avez vous déjà rencontrer se soucis?


----------



## Cyprien71 (2 Janvier 2014)

Du coup cela remarche mais j'entends toujours un petit"clique"quand la Smart Cover se referme,comme si quelque chose bougeais,pensez vous que sa vient de l'iPad ou de la cover?


----------



## Max67s (2 Janvier 2014)

Salut,

J'ai déjà vu des cas ou l'aimant interne de l'iPad se détache et fait un petit clik à chaque fois que tu le sollicite.

Si c'est le cas, retour SAV.

Faudrait que tu puisse tester avec une autre Smart Cover ou un autre iPad.

A+


----------



## cillab (7 Janvier 2014)

bonsoir
normal le petit clic ferme ton ipad c'est normal


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (7 Janvier 2014)

Oui Cillab !!

Essaye en sonnerie et en vibreur


----------



## Rooster57 (2 Août 2014)

Voilà donc passage à l'Apple store de Strasbourg ,pratique on confirme le rendez vous directement par l'appli Apple store de l'iPhone un vendeur arrive et hop on a discuté du problème quelques instants il a constaté le problème et a directement procédé à l'échange .


----------



## XwhatzX (3 Août 2014)

Parfait ! Mais fais attention car quand on verrouille l'iPad, si il n'est pas en silencieux c'est tout simplement le clic de verrouillage. En revanche je possède également une smart cover mais je ne sais pas si le clic est conservé à ce moment là...à voir.


----------



## Rooster57 (3 Août 2014)

Oui tout comme sur iPhone ou autre portable lorsqu'on appuis sur le bouton l'appareil se verrouille et il y a un bruit de cadena sortant de l'haut  parleur , mon problème était que lorsque que j'ouvrais la smart en la pliant vers l'arrière de l'appareil on sentais et on entendais bouger une pièce à l'intérieur idem lorsque je l'inclinais, c'est l'aimant interne qui se détache cette aimant permet de tenir la smartcover sur l'écran mais aussi au dos de l'iPad air et verrouille et déverrouille l'écran .
Sans la smart l'aimant de bougeais pas .

Il y a une autre discussion avec une vidéo sur le forum .&#128077;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h36 ----------

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/aimant-interne-mal-fixe-1236854.html


----------



## XwhatzX (3 Août 2014)

Si comme tu le dis l'aimant se détache, en secouant un peu l'iPad on devrait le sentir ! Bref si c'est vraiment sa, va chez Apple et change le !

Si il est sous garantie bien sur


----------

